# Dreiecksbeziehungen für Ghetto-Kids



## Karrel (17 Feb. 2010)

Also, hier versucht euch dann mal ein "STUDENT" zu erklären was es denn mit den Katheten und der Hypotenuse auf sich hat!

http://download.fritz.de/jingles/aktuell/hypotunuse.mp3​


----------



## Muli (17 Feb. 2010)

LOL ...

Wenn ich jetzt immer Hypotenusenweg gehe, dann habe ich mehr Zeit im Leben und kann mehr den alten Menschen helfen


----------

